# What Straw Season?



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

Well that seems like a quick window for making wheat straw in our area. Guys started cutting wheat last Thursday at 20+% moisture and with the forecast showing 2-3in of rain over the next 5 days lots of guys kicked it in gear and are backing the combine and bean planters in the shed tonight done with wheat harvest and planting double crop soybeans. 

At those moistures the straw was pretty green and had to lay at least a day.. we lost another day to a quick rain shower..and once the weatherman kept adding rain to the forecast guys willingness to lay straw went waayyy down. We made a few small squares but wish it was more. Maybe next yr.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

My window was the same way. Combines started rolling and within a week I had to move out of the way of the planters. Managed to get about 6000 small squares but no round bales. I am going to try to line some help up next year.


----------

